# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey XII [Κωνσταντίνος Γ, Αικατερίνη Π, Αικατερίνη Δ]

## fcuk

Το νεο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοιχτου τυπου εφυγε την Παρασκευη το απογευμα απο το Περαμα (Ναυπηγεια Καννελου) οπου εκανε μια ψιλομετασκευη και διαφορες αλλες εργασιες και εφτασε το Σαββατο στην Μυτιληνη.

Εδεσε στο μεσα λιμανι και αναμενεται να ξεκινησει δρομολογια την Παρασκευη απο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για ΔΙΚΕΛΙ με Πλοιαρχο τον καπτα Γιαννη Δημακη (πριν στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑΝΗ).

Στο πλοιο εχει γινει παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια τοσο στους εσωτερικους αλλα και εξωτερικους χωρους.

Το πλοιο 8α εχει και DUTY FREE.

Κεντρικος πρακτορας στην Μυτιληνη θα ειναι ο ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ(DIMAKIS TOURS)

----------


## chrb

Δηλαδή είναι πλέον κάτι σε scandlines. Αυτά έχουν duty free και είναι ανοιχτού τύπου ή αμφίπλωρα.

----------


## andreas

Είναι το πρώιν Αικατερίνη Δ. της γραμμής Ρίο - Αντίρριο.

----------


## geogre222

na kai mia pantofla sto limani tis xiou pou fortose kai anaxorise kata tis 3 to mesimeri


DSC00121.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

φίλε George η παντόφλα αυτή είναι νέα στο λιμάνι αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Εκτελεί κάποιο δρομολόγιο και σε ποιον ανήκει?

----------


## nautikos

Αυτη η παντοφλα ειναι τουλαχιστον ενα χρονο+ στη Μυτιληνη και προκειται για την πρωην *Αικατερινη Δ*. To δρομολογιο του ειναι απο Μυτιληνη για Δικελι Τουρκιας. Ανηκει στην Costar Lines.

----------


## geogre222

> φίλε George η παντόφλα αυτή είναι νέα στο λιμάνι αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Εκτελεί κάποιο δρομολόγιο και σε ποιον ανήκει?


Tora oti kai na sou po tha se gelaso giati ego katebika mia bolta kai to eida na fortonei, kai mou  ekane entiposi giati exo na do kairo pantofla mesa sto limani mas apo tin epoxi tou AGIA MARKELLA.AN iparxei kapoios pou mporei na nas pei ti, fortsose apo xio tha mas to anaferei

----------


## nautikos

Γιατι δεν διαβασες το παραπανω post  :Confused:

----------


## 2nd mate

την κυριακη το απογευμα ο ταξιαρχης φορτωνε ενα "τσιρκο" για χιο και συμφωνα με το πληρωμα θα συνεχιζαν για τουρκια.επομενως πολυ πιθανον να εχει ερθει στη χιο για να μεταφερει το τσιρκο στη τουρκια

----------


## jps

Απο σήμερα στο πέραμα (Ατσαλάκης) για spa...

----------


## xara

> Αυτη η παντοφλα ειναι τουλαχιστον ενα χρονο+ στη Μυτιληνη και προκειται για την πρωην *Αικατερινη Δ*. To δρομολογιο του ειναι απο Μυτιληνη για Δικελι Τουρκιας. Ανηκει στην Costar Lines.


Πολύ διαφωτιστική ιστοσελίδα εχουν...:mrgreen:

----------


## Ellinis

Να το θυμηθούμε όταν ταξίδευε στα νιάτα του Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα ως ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π., υποθέτω για τον Παναγιωτάκη.

Αρκετές οι διαφορές που έχει σήμερα, όπως το φουγάρο αντί για τη βάρκα, το παραπέτο στο μπροστά μέρος του καθρέφτη κλπ.

catrine p.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Αρκετές οι διαφορές που έχει σήμερα, όπως το φουγάρο αντί για τη βάρκα, το παραπέτο στο μπροστά μέρος του καθρέφτη κλπ


Ολα αυτα που αναφερεις γινανε σε καρναγιο στο Περαμα τον Απριλη του 2006, πριν αναλαβει τα νεα του καθηκοντα στην απεναντι ακρη της Ελλαδας, σε σχεση με αυτη που δουλευε πριν.

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε Ellinis σωστα υποθετειs οτι ταξιδευε για τον Παναγιωτακη και η φωτογραφια που παραθετειs, ειναι μετα απο την πρωτη μετασκευη. Για να καταλαβειs η πρυμη του ηταν εκει που ειναι τα κοκκινα σωσιβια και λιγο μετα κατω απο αυτα φτιαχτηκαν τα καινουργια WC.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ ώς Katrine D

Ομορφη παντόφλα είτε στα κόκκινα είτε στα μπλέ!

----------


## manolis m.

na edw 3 fwto apo mia episkepsi mou se ena apo ta pio omorfa nisia....

----------


## nautikos

Ωραιες φωτο φιλε αλλα μια παρατηρηση να κανω. Στη δευτερη φωτο εχεις κοψει την πλωρη και μερος του πλωριου ιστου. Το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι ακομα και χωρις να μετακινηθεις για να σου ''χωρεσει'', ειχες ετσι και αλλιως περιθωριο αριστερα αλλα και κατω. Τι βγαζεις που τι βγαζεις, κριμα δεν ειναι να μην κεντραρεις σωστα το ''καδρο'' σου :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

η παντοφλιτσα στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7827

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7828

----------


## MYTILENE

Η οποία παντοφλίτσα πάει Δικελί.........όποτε της καπνίσει

----------


## Νaval22

πάρτε μια φώτο της γνωστής σαγιονάρας :Very Happy:  :Razz:  που κατοικοεδρεύει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 
παλαιότερα στολίζε το λιμάνι και μια άλλη παντόφλα η ΒΑΝΑ η οποία είχε συλληφθεί για παράνομες δραστηρίοτητες στη περιοχή της Εφταλούς 
τουλάχιστον ο κωσταντίνος κάνει και κανένα δρομολόγιο 
kostantinos_g.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> πάρτε μια φώτο της γνωστής σαγιονάρας που κατοικοεδρεύει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 
> παλαιότερα στολίζε το λιμάνι και μια άλλη παντόφλα η ΒΑΝΑ η οποία είχε συλληφθεί για παράνομες δραστηρίοτητες στη περιοχή της Εφταλούς 
> τουλάχιστον ο κωσταντίνος κάνει και κανένα δρομολόγιο 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25318


Βρε Στεφανε ,δεμενη ετσι η σαγιοναρα, μας εχει πιασει ωφελιμο χωρο στο λιμανι.Γιατι δεν την πανε απεναντι στο εμπορικο λιμανι οπως ηταν το καλοκαιρι....

----------


## gpav

Μπορεί τώρα ο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ. να παραμένει δεμένος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης αλλά πέρσι το Μαίο είχε φοβερή δραστηριότητα για Δικελι.
Ιδου μια φώτο του στη οποία φαίνονται και ο Θεοφιλος(χαρακτηριστικο το φουγάρο του) προ λαβώματος και η Παναγία (βόηθα) Σουμελα...




Συγνώμη για την χαμηλή ποιότητα-κινητό γαρ...

----------


## gnikles

ΚΑΘΩΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
DSC00129.JPG
DSC00130.JPG
DSC00131.JPG
DSC00132.JPG
DSC00134.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο ακόμα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, με οφειλές σε πλήρωμα και άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους, περιμένει τις αποφάσεις της Πλοιοκτησίας... 
Μακάρι να βρει το δρόμο της η όμορφη αυτή παντόφλα...

----------


## a.molos

Και επειδή σε άλλο topic ανέβασα τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ Π. εδώ θα βάλω το άλλο καμάρι της Fast Feries, Katrine P. η επι το ελληνικότερον Αικατερινη Π. που ήταν γραμμένο στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου. Αφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86006

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίο πλοίο  :Very Happy: 
Τι απόγινε;




> Και επειδή σε άλλο topic ανέβασα τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ Π. εδώ θα βάλω το άλλο καμάρι της Fast Feries, Katrine P. η επι το ελληνικότερον Αικατερινη Π. που ήταν γραμμένο στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου. Αφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86006

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ωραίο πλοίο 
> Τι απόγινε;



Σημερα ονομαζεται κωσταντινος και κανει δρομολογια μυτιληνη τουρκια

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> Σημερα ονομαζεται κωσταντινος και κανει δρομολογια μυτιληνη τουρκια

----------


## pantelis2009

KATRINΕ D 2004 ΡΙΟ. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους παντοφλάδες;-). 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94117

----------


## opelmanos

Το παραπλοισμένο πλοίο που κοσμεί το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο!!Μήπως θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρεία να το αγοράσει η Νελ και να το δραστηριοποιήσει στην γραμμή του???Πάντως η παρουσία του στην προκυμαία έχει γίνει άκρως κουραστική για τους κατοίκους και όχι μόνο.Το απόγευμα φωτογραφίες...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ. οπου <Γ>Γυφτοπουλος ειναι το επιθετο του πλοιοκτητη στην προκυμαια της μυτιληνης

IMG_1310.JPG

Ειδικη αφιερωση στον OPELMANOS

----------


## Appia_1978

Κρίμα για το καράβι ... Είναι πολύ όμορφο και φαίνεται καλοσυντηρημένο. Όμορφη φωτογραφία  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ. οπου <Γ>Γυφτοπουλος ειναι το επιθετο του πλοιοκτητη στην προκυμαια της μυτιληνης
> 
> IMG_1310.JPG
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στον OPELMANOS


 To Γυφτόπουλος τα λέει όλα !!:mrgreen:Ευχαριστώ Ben να σαι καλά για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## john85

Το Αικατερίνη Δ τώρα βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στην Μυτηλίνη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το ονομά του

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το Αικατερίνη Δ τώρα βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στην Μυτηλίνη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το ονομά του


Ειναι το ΚONSTANTINOS G. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107280

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε BEN BRUCE για την αφιέρωση. Μετά λές εμένα ,το Θανάση & τον Τάσο "σπεσιαλιστες παντοφολογους", μήπως είσαι και σύ κρυφός φάν τους και δεν το ξέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## sakis_77

Καλησπέρα. Προσπαθώ να βρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πλοίο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G που έκανε δρομολόγια ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ και είναι ακινητοποιημένο λόγω επίσχεσης εργασίας. Υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει σχετικά με αυτό και αν έχει και καμιά φωτογραφία ακόμα καλύτερα. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα μου είπαν πως η ΝΕΛ ξεχρέωσε όλες τις υποχρεώσεις του πλοίου και σύντομα θα το δούμε στα χρώματα της... Ελεος πλέον ΝΕΛ και σε παντόφλα!

----------


## Giovanaut

Να δω πως θα του βαλουνε σινιαλα, το τεραστιο καλουπι του ονοματος της εταιριας που κοτσαρεται παντου, ασχετως μεγεθους, φαινεται να του πεφτει κομματελλλ, μεγαλο...... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Να βάλουν και το χαμογελάκι στον καταπέλτη!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Να βάλουν και το χαμογελάκι στον καταπέλτη!


όπως τo Chios της Ege Birlik;-)

----------


## chiotis

Καλα τελειο θα ειναι.....
τελικα Μυτιληνη- Τουρκια θα πηγαινει????
Το πλοιο δεν εχει ais????????

----------


## chiotis

> Σήμερα μου είπαν πως η ΝΕΛ ξεχρέωσε όλες τις υποχρεώσεις του πλοίου και σύντομα θα το δούμε στα χρώματα της... Ελεος πλέον ΝΕΛ και σε παντόφλα!


Να παρει και το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ να το βαλει Χιο Οινουσσες Ψαρα!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> όπως τo Chios της Ege Birlik;-)


 Γεία σου φίλε DimitrisT, με τα ωραία σου :Wink: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σήμερα μου είπαν πως η ΝΕΛ ξεχρέωσε όλες τις υποχρεώσεις του πλοίου και σύντομα θα το δούμε στα χρώματα της... Ελεος πλέον ΝΕΛ και σε παντόφλα!


NEL FLIP FLOP SERVICES ειναι το νεο ονομα της θυγατρικης :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε και με αμφίδρομα!!!! 
Τα καραβάκια της Κουντουρουδιάς?

----------


## douzoune

> Αντε και με αμφίδρομα!!!! 
> Τα καραβάκια της Κουντουρουδιάς?


ε αυτό είναι επένδυση άλλων...Μην ξεχνιόμαστε!  :Razz:

----------


## captain Stratis

Ωραιο βαπορι ειναι !  Ειχα κανει σε αυτο οταν ηταν Αικατερινη Δ.Το θυμαμαι στο Περαμα ο τυπος που το εχει πρεπει να  ειναι νοικοκυρης,του εχει ρηξει πολυ χρημα. Το εχει σε αψογη κατασταση.!

----------


## captain Stratis

Τελικα τι εχει γινει με το ΚONSTANTINOS G.
Αν καποιος ξερει να μου πει .

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο είναι ναυλωμένο από την ΝΕΛ. Σε λίγο αναχωρεί από Μυτιλήνη για το Πέραμα με το ρυμουλκό Ector το οποίο βρίσκεται ήδη στην Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλω προτάσεις για ονόματα!!! Το Aqua Pantoflia σας αρέσει???

----------


## costaser

> Θέλω προτάσεις για ονόματα!!! Το *Aqua Pantoflia* σας αρέσει???


*Ακούγεται εξαιρετικό.  
Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα έχουμε υλικό απο τη διάρκεια της επισκευής του απο το φίλο Παντελή.
*

----------


## Leo

Μην μπερδεύεστε, το Αqua .... δεν συνθετικό όνομα της ΝΕΛ αλλά της Alpha Ferries, της εταιρείας Περογιαννάκη. Τώρα δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι το Αqua Maria είναι της Αlpha Ferries και το ναύλωσε η ΝΕΛ. ¶ρα νομίζω ότι λίγες πιθανότητες έχει το πλοίο Κωνσταντίνος Γ. να έχει πρώτο συνθετικό το Aqua. Ποροσωπικές εκτιμήσεις είναι τα παραπάνω, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες του νεου αποκτηματος της ΝΕΛ!!! :Smile:  :Surprised:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ, Η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 12 ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΙ!!!!!*

*ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ;;;;;;;;; ΕΛΕΟΣ......ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ;;;;;* 

*Το είχα δει στη Μυτιλήνη δεμένο όταν είχα πάει και ομολογώ πως σκεφτόμουν "πως και η νελ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε ποτέ για πορθμεία". Μας κάλυψε και εκεί...... Και λέω εγώ τώρα. Μήπως το θέλει για Μυτιλήνη - Τουρκία;; Εκτός και αν θέλει να καλύψει το κενό της Nova στη Σουβάλα.*
*Θα ανεβάσω και φώτος.*

*Και κάτι ακόμα, μάλλον δεν είναι ναύλωση αλλά αγορά καθώς ρωτώντας κάποιον από το νησί σε ποιον ανήκει, μου είπε πως ήταν κατασχεσμένο από γαλλική τράπεζα. Μπορεί να ναυλώσει κάποιος ένα κατασχεσμένο γενικά ή πρέπει να το αγοράσει από πλειστηριασμό όπως ήξερα;*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και να μαζί το ναυλωμένο με το αγορασμένο....*
*Μυτιλήνη 6/8/2010*

100_0940.JPG

----------


## CORFU

> Το πλοίο είναι ναυλωμένο από την ΝΕΛ. Σε λίγο αναχωρεί από Μυτιλήνη για το Πέραμα με το ρυμουλκό Ector το οποίο βρίσκεται ήδη στην Μυτιλήνη.


και γατι με ρυμουλκο??????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eπειδη οι παντοφλες κατα βαση ειναι για κλειστες θαλασσες, προτεινω το ονομα AQUA LAGUNA :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως φίλε BEN BRUCE οι παντόφλες (π.χ. Μελίνα ΙΙ, Διαμαντής και πολλές άλλες) έχουν οργώσει όλο το Αιγαίο και όχι μόνο, αυτοδύναμες. 
Ξέρει κανείς σε πιο ναυπηγείο θα πάει :Wink: .
Εγώ πάντος για όνομα προτείνω..... ΝΕΛη Boat :Razz: .

----------


## Appia_1978

> *Και να μαζί το ναυλωμένο με το αγορασμένο....*
> *Μυτιλήνη 6/8/2010*
> 
> 100_0940.JPG


Συγγνώμη για το οφφ-τόπικ, αλλά το περιπολικό στα δεξιά τι είναι; Ισπανική ακτοφυλακή;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Επάνω γράφει POLITIA DE FRONTIERA. Σαν ιταλικό μου ακούγεται......*
*Δεν μπορώ όμως να βάλω πιο κοντινή φώτο για να μη βρούμε κανένα μπελά......*

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τις αρχές του καλοκαιρίου υπάρχει κάποιο Ισπανικό περιπολικό αλλα τους ακριβείς λόγους δέν τους ξέρω... Πιθανών θα ήρθαν να τους εκπαιδευσουν οι δικοί μας στο πώς θα παίζουν ταβλι και θα βλέπουν TV αντι να εκτελούν περιπολείες... (κακίες ε?)

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτό το περιπολικό φίλε μου είναι από πέρυσι στη Μυτιλήνη   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Appia_1978

Κακίες Απόστολέ, κακίες ...  :Wink: 

Το βρήκα το πλοίο, είναι της ... κρατηθείτε ... Ρουμανικής Ακτοφυλακής που εκτελεί καθήκοντα για λογαριασμό της περιβόητης Frontex ...

----------


## MYTILENE

Δευτέρα αναχωρεί για Πέραμα :Wink:

----------


## emmanouil

Μηπωσ ξερετε σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ξεκίνησε πριν από λίγο από την Μυτιλήνη με προορισμό το Πέραμα.

----------


## despo

Πριν 15 μέρες που το είδα, μεχρι και τα περιστέρια είχαν κάνει φωλιές !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς σε πιο ναυπηγείο θα πάει????

----------


## captain Stratis

Παιδια ευχαρηστω για τις πληροφοριες αλλα ειναι παρα πολλες τελικα η ΝΕΛ το ναυλωσε η το αγορασε?
Αλλα τελικα οπως και να εχει εφυγε απο την προκυμαια επιτελους!!!

----------


## captain Stratis

Φιλε Γιωργο μαλλον το αγορασε η ΝΕΛ γιατι δεν μπορει να το ναυλωσει αν ειναι κατασχεμενο απο τραπεζα.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι γεγονος ότι τι πλοίο ειναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση παρολο τον παροπλισμό του, και αν μπει στην γραμμή Μυτιλήνης Τουρκίας θα κάνει καλό τουλάχιστο στην τοπική κοινωνία! Φυσικά αρκετοι θα δυσαρεστηθούν που έχουν σχέσεις με τα Τούρικα σκάφη αλλα τι να κάνουμε...

----------


## captain Stratis

Δηλαδη θα ξαναμπει στην ιδια γραμμη?
και θα το δουλευει η ΝΕΛ?

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι η Stena Lines!

----------


## despo

Το ερώτημα είναι τώρα αν θα μπορεί να σταθεί το πλοίο (αν υποθέσουμε βέβαια οτι θα τη διατηρήσει) με Ελληνική σημαία, καθως απ'ό,τι τουλάχιστον λέγεται, μία απο τις αιτίες που χρεωκόπησε ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης του, ήταν ο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός με τα Τουρκικά πλοία, οπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα Ελληνικά νησιά, οπου με εξαίρεση τη Σάμο, βλέπουμε πλοία μόνο με σημαία Τουρκίας να κάνουν δρομολόγια προς τα απέναντι παράλια.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι λογικό ειναι το πλοίο να αποκτήσει μια άλλη Ευρωπαϊκή σημαία (πχ Μαλτα) και με μειωμένο κόστος να μπορέσει να κάνει μια καλύτερη τιμολογιακή πολιτική. Αν εχει 4 ευρώ το Τούρκικο να έχει και της ΝΕΛ... Γιατι να πάω με την βάρκα και όχι με το βαπόρι?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτοδύναμο κατεβαίνει πειραιά σύμφωνα με το αις....* 
* Καλό αυτό ύστερα από τόσο καιρό παροπλισμού.*

----------


## despo

Ο Εκτορας που τον ρυμουλκούσε, που πήγε ?. Τωρα οσον αφορά του φίλου Απόστολου, δεν είμαι της άποψης να κατεβάζεις την Ελληνική σημαία για να μπορέσεις να ανταγωνιστείς. Θα πρέπει κάποτε όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι να δούν αυτά τα θέματα με μεγάλη προσοχή. Δηλαδή για ποιό λόγο να μη κυματίζει η σημαία μας στους γείτονές μας μόνο και μόνο απο θέμα γοήτρου ?.

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι προτειμώ αντι να έχει 10 Ελληνες να έχει 5 και το πλοίο να ειναι βιώσιμο και αποτελεσματικο για την εταιρια που κάνει μια προσπάθεια μεγάλη! Πιστευεται ότι αν η γραμμή παει καλα δεν θα δούμε κάποιο Ro/Ro να ανοιγει καμια γραμμή Τουρκίας - Ελλαδας? Η επιχειρηματικότητα δεν ειναι θέμα γοήτρου, αλλα αποτελέσματος...

----------


## despo

Δεν αμφιβάλω οτι η επιχειρηματικότητα συνδέεται με αριθμούς και οικονομικά αποτελέσματα, ομως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση επιμένω καθαρά για εθνικούς λόγους.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ας μην ξεχναμε επισης και το ποσο πολυ μετραει το σινιαλο της ΝΕΛ στη Μυτιληνη...!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Πληροφορίες λένε ότι η ΝΕΛ ψάχνει πλοίο για την γραμμή Πέραμα - Κουντουρουδιά (κάτι είδα σε σε πόστ πιό πάνω) είναι αλήθεια ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος G πέρασε τον Πάτροκλο και έρχετε για Πέραμα, ενώ μπροστά του είναι το P/K Εκτωρ. Να δούμε σε ποιό ναυπηγείο θα πάει :Wink: . 

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 01 07-12-2010.jpg

----------


## captain Stratis

Μακαρι μετα απο οσα λεγονται να γυρισει το πλοιο στην γραμμη και αυτη την φορα να το υποστηριξουν γιατι οπως και να εχει ειναι ντροπη μιας που παει ο κοσμος στα τουρκικα παραλια να μεταβαινουν με τουρκικες σκουνες. Αυτο πρεπει να καταλαβουμε εμεις οι ντοπιοι που τοσα χρονια μας τα περνουν οι τουρκοι μονο.

----------


## chiotis

Παντελη πηγε στην Κυνοσουρα!!!!!Αντε κοντα σου ειναι....

----------


## pantelis2009

το τράβηξα την ώρα που έμπενε απο Ψυτάλλεια. Τώρα είμαι στο Νηρέας. Το Απόγευμα θα το δείτε :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος G στις 12.20 φωτοφραφημένο απο το Πέραμα με φόντο την Ψυτάλλεια (στις 2 πρώτες) συνοδεία 3 P/K κατευθύνεται στο ναυπηγείο στην Κυνόσουρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, chiotis, captain Stratis, nikosnasia, Giovanaut, despo, Apostolos, giorgos_249 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 02 07-12-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 03 07-12-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 04 07-12-2010.jpg


ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 06 07-12-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs φωτο φιλε μπραβο :Wink:

----------


## chiotis

> Το Κωνσταντίνος G στις 12.20 φωτοφραφημένο απο το Πέραμα με φόντο την Ψυτάλλεια (στις 2 πρώτες) συνοδεία 3 P/K κατευθύνεται στο ναυπηγείο στην Κυνόσουρα. 
> Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, chiotis, captain Stratis, nikosnasia, Giovanaut, despo, Apostolos, giorgos_249 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση ...τελειες φωτο:-o

----------


## CORFU

αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι γιατι συνοδεια 3 ρ/κ :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ωραίες Παντελή , ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!*

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε τον πιστο ανταποκριτη της περιοχης, Παντελη...!!!
Να εισαι καλα...!!!

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή που είσαι πανταχού παρών !

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια :Wink: .

----------


## captain Stratis

Σε ευχαρηστουμε Παντελη. οπως παντα ωραιες οι photo σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο σημερινό πράγμα. Το Κωνσταντίνος G στο ναυπηγείο Κυνόσουρας που έφθασε εχθές. Ένα άτομο φαινόταν επάνω αλλά εργασίες δεν είδα να έχουν ξεκινήσει.
Χαρισμένες στους φίλους του που αναφέρω και όλους τους παντοφλάδες :Wink: .

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 07 08-12-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 08.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 09.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικες φοτο φιλε Παντελη !!  :Wink:

----------


## chiotis

> Φρέσκο σημερινό πράγμα. Το Κωνσταντίνος G στο ναυπηγείο Κυνόσουρας που έφθασε εχθές. Ένα άτομο φαινόταν επάνω αλλά εργασίες δεν είδα να έχουν ξεκινήσει.
> Χαρισμένες στους φίλους του που αναφέρω και όλους τους παντοφλάδες


ανυπομονω να το δω με τα συνιαλα της νελ  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να είσαι σίγουρος φίλε μου, ότι βλέπω εγώ που είμαι κοντά του θα το βλέπετε και σεις :Wink: .

----------


## vinman

> Γιατι προτειμώ αντι να έχει 10 Ελληνες να έχει 5 και το πλοίο να ειναι βιώσιμο και αποτελεσματικο για την εταιρια που κάνει μια προσπάθεια μεγάλη! Πιστευεται ότι αν η γραμμή παει καλα δεν θα δούμε κάποιο Ro/Ro να ανοιγει καμια γραμμή Τουρκίας - Ελλαδας? Η επιχειρηματικότητα δεν ειναι θέμα γοήτρου, αλλα αποτελέσματος...


Μια απλή επισήμανση μόνο στα γραφόμενα σου....
...εδώ προτιμάς την ξένη σημαία.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Στα Cruise Europa/Olympia άλλα έγραφες και υποστήριζες......

----------


## captain Stratis

chioti συμφωνω αλλα θελω να δω που θα βαλει και το μεγαλο συνιαλο της!
Πλακα πλακα ειναι απο τις ωραιοτερες πανταφλες που υπαρχουν! Στις φοτο ειναι σαν καινουργια εντυπωσιακη κατασταση για τα χρονια της. :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

> Μια απλή επισήμανση μόνο στα γραφόμενα σου....
> ...εδώ προτιμάς την ξένη σημαία....
> Στα Cruise Europa/Olympia άλλα έγραφες και υποστήριζες......


Καλό  ειναι να μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Το ένα ειναι μια παντόφλα  που οδήγησε την εταιρία του σε πλήρη καταστροφή και τους εργαζόμενους σε  ομηρια 2 χρόνια και το άλλο ειναι ένα επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγο, με 150  άτομα ανομοιογεννες πλήρωμα, με απιστευτες μοισθολογικές, εθνικές και  εργασιακές διαφορές, το οποίο παρουσιάζετε ώς ελληνικό, καπηλεύοντας το  ονομα της παλαι ποτέ καλύτερης ελληνικής ακτοπλοικής εταιρίας. Εξάλου  σημαία Κύπρου και Μάλτας έχουν και άλλα πλοία πλεον της ΝΕΛ με  ελληνικότατο πλήρωμα αλλα με ποιό ευέληκτο σχήμα. 
Μήν προσπαθούμε να  δημιουργήσουμε προσωπικές εντυπώσεις με πυροτεχνήματα που o σκοπός δέν ειναι η ευεργετική συζήτηση για το πλοίο, υπομονέυοντας τις απόψεις  μου επι των ζητηματων του φόρουμ.

----------


## vinman

> Καλό  ειναι να μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Το ένα ειναι μια παντόφλα  που οδήγησε την εταιρία του σε πλήρη καταστροφή και τους εργαζόμενους σε  ομηρια 2 χρόνια και το άλλο ειναι ένα επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγο, με 150  άτομα ανομοιογεννες πλήρωμα, με απιστευτες μοισθολογικές, εθνικές και  εργασιακές διαφορές, το οποίο παρουσιάζετε ώς ελληνικό, καπηλεύοντας το  ονομα της παλαι ποτέ καλύτερης ελληνικής ακτοπλοικής εταιρίας. Εξάλου  σημαία Κύπρου και Μάλτας έχουν και άλλα πλοία πλεον της ΝΕΛ με  ελληνικότατο πλήρωμα αλλα με ποιό ευέληκτο σχήμα. 
> Μήν προσπαθούμε να  δημιουργήσουμε προσωπικές εντυπώσεις με πυροτεχνήματα που o σκοπός δέν ειναι η ευεργετική συζήτηση για το πλοίο, υπομονέυοντας τις απόψεις  μου επι των ζητηματων του φόρουμ.


...όλα καλά με την απάντηση σου (αν και η επιχειρηματολογία σου παραμένει αντιφατική και αντικρουόμενη με παλαιότερες απόψεις σου) αλλά το τελευταίο σχόλιο μάλλον είναι περιττό....
Εγώ μια αναφορά έκανα σε κάτι που δεν μου κάθισε καλά όταν το διάβασα και νομίζω ότι έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνω....
Ούτε υπονόμευση είναι ούτε δημιουργία εντυπώσεων...να υπονομεύσω τι ακριβώς Απόστολε;...έλα μου ντε...πετάς μία κουβέντα που ούτε εσύ ο ίδιος ξέρεις γιατί την πετάς....
Όσο για τις εντυπώσεις...Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω την ανάγκη να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις...Δόξα τον Θεό μια χαρά είμαι και χωρίς αυτές...
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι άλλα επι του θέματος αλλά ξενερώνω απο απαντήσεις όπως η παραπάνω....Σταμάτα να βλέπεις παντού έριδες και φαντάσματα...μία απλή κουβέντα κάνουμε....

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ρυμουλκήθηκε πριν από λίγο στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε aegeanspeedlines . Όταν το διάβασα παραξενεύτηκα, γιατί το πρωΐ που πήγα την φωτογραφική μου για φτιάξιμο και γύρισα κατά τις 13.00 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Κυνόσουρας απ' όπου και η φωτο με την κάμερα. Πάντως δεν φαίνετε να του έχουν κάνει κάτι, τόσες μέρες εκεί :Sad: . Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 12.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 13.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 14.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Έχεις δίκιο φίλε aegeanspeedlines . Όταν το διάβασα παραξενεύτηκα, γιατί το πρωΐ που πήγα την φωτογραφική μου για φτιάξιμο και γύρισα κατά τις 13.00 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Κυνόσουρας απ' όπου και η φωτο με την κάμερα. Πάντως δεν φαίνετε να του έχουν κάνει κάτι, τόσες μέρες εκεί. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Εξαιρετικες φωτο ..Ισως να μην γινουν εργασιες μονο δεξαμενισμο ,αλλαγη συλιανων.

----------


## CORFU

κανενα νεο απο το πλοιο??????

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι φίλε CORFU. Βλέπω κάθε μέρα που ανοίγει το Ais του, αλλά δεν έχω πάει απο κει. Ας δούμε μια φωτο του απο τις 08/12/2010 όταν ήταν στην Κυνόσουρα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 10.jpg

----------


## captain Stratis

Κανενα νεο απο το πλοιο εχει κανεις?
 :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μόνο που είδα στους δεξαμενισμούς του Ο.Λ.Π είναι ότι θα πάει στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά απο 14/03 έως 17/03/2011 :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος G όπως το συνέλαβε η φωτογραφική μου στις 11-02-2011 εκεί που έχει κρυφτή.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 21 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος G σε μία απο τις πέτρινες του Πειραιά. Καμιά φωτο του θα δούμε;;;; :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## captain Stratis

Εχει κανεις καμια φωτογραφια του πλοιου που ειναι στην δεξαμενη?
 :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποια ανέβηκε στους δεξαμενισμούς επιβατηγών πλοίων, για κοίτα :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

To Kωσταντίνος G τέλη Απριλίου με αρχές Μαΐου θα πιάσει δουλειά.
Πηγή Εμπρός.

----------


## sylver23

Με τα σινιάλα της Νελ πλέον στο Κερατσίνι...!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καμιά φωτο;;; :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Ολιγόλεπτη επίσκεψη σε συνδυασμό με δουλειές στην περιοχή ήταν Παντελή.
Ασε που η μηχανή μου είναι εκτός ..

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά κοιτώντας καλύτερα αυτή τη φωτο απο τις 19/03/2011 βλέπω ότι ήδη είχαν αρχίσει να βάφουν τις καμινάδες στα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, captain Stratis,aegeanspeedlines,chiotis, CORFU,giorgos_249, Giovanaut, despo, IONIAN STAR,nikosnasia και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 



ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 22 19-03-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και έχουν βάψει και το* *www.nel.gr** στο πλαι του πλοιου.........Ευχαιρστουμε παρα παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση!*

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την ανταπόκριση. Είναι ευχάριστο να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο μετα απο παροπλισμό να ετοιμάζεται για να ξαναλειτουργήσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

¨Οπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου, γιατί πολλά μας έφυγαν, πολλά κάθονται και πολλοί ναυτικοί μας δεν έχουν δουλειά. Οπότε κάθε πλοίο που δουλεύει προσφέρει θέσεις εργασίας. :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω οτι πιανει 35τια φετοs :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

> Τελικά κοιτώντας καλύτερα αυτή τη φωτο απο τις 19/03/2011 βλέπω ότι ήδη είχαν αρχίσει να βάφουν τις καμινάδες στα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ.
> Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, captain Stratis,aegeanspeedlines,chiotis, CORFU,giorgos_249, Giovanaut, despo, IONIAN STAR,nikosnasia και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128566





> *Και έχουν βάψει και το* *www.nel.gr** στο πλαι του πλοιου.........Ευχαιρστουμε παρα παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση!*


Εγώ μιλάω για σινιάλα nel lines στις μπάντες του πλοίου..!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εγω απλα σχολιαζα τη φωτο..........εσυ το ειδες πιο μετα..........*

----------


## gnikles

Για τον pantelis2009 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!DSC01127.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο και ποιό ωραίο ότι ένα μονόπορτο δουλεύει (λίγα μας έμειναν πλέον).
Ας δούμε το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G όταν στις 15-06-2011 ήατν στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Για σένα και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 40 15-06-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω φίλε Παντελή αν θα έρθει και στον επόμενο δεξαμενισμό του (τέλος Ιανουαρίου η' Φεβρουάριο) στα μέρη μας, γιατί άκουσα οτι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πάει σε δεξαμενές των ... απέναντι παραλίων !

----------


## despo

003despo.jpg011 despo.jpg015despo.jpgΣτην 2η φωτογραφία του 2010, το βλέπουμε παροπλισμένο στη Μυτιλήνη επι ιδιοκτησίας Costar lines. Αφιερωμένες στο φίλο Παντελή που έχει ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις ωραίες φωτο. Γιατί το μισό είναι μαύρο ή σκούρο μπλέ και το υπόλοιπο είναι άσπρο!!!!!!!

----------


## despo

Είναι καθαρά θέμα φωτισμού της φωτογραφίας ! Να συμπληρώσω με την ευκαιρία οτι το πλοίο φέτος από,τι έμαθα πάει καλύτερα απο πέρσι σε κίνηση επιβατών και κυρίως φορτηγών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G στις 08-12-2010 με τα σινιάλα της COSTAR Lines δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G 11.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Με προορισμο τον Πειραια το βαπορακι για δεξαμενισμο

----------


## despo

Με το καλό να το δεχτούμε ! Μια φορά το χρόνο είναι κοντά μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να δούμε που θα πάει;;;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ευθείας στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ πήγε.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στον μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ 2-04-2013.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στη μεγάλη πέτρινη του Πειραιά θα δεξαμενιστεί το βαποράκι από τις 8 έως τις 9 Μαΐου. Ξέρουμε πότε ξεκινάει ξανά δρομολόγια Μυτιλήνη - Τουρκία;;

----------


## despo

Πολύ αργά θα κάνει φέτος δεξαμενισμό. Καλό Ιούνιο το βλέπω για δρομολόγια πάλι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία από τις μεγαλύτερες και ομορφότερες Ελληνικές παντόφλες το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_.

Κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π_ το _1975_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5520_ και φέρει _ΙΜΟ 8329919_. Να αναφερθούμε εδώ στην πρωτότυπη μεταφορά αυτού του ονόματος στην λατινική γραφή, μιας και στην πλώρη του πλοίου ανεγράφετο ως _KATRINE P_ αντί για _EKATERINI P_ που είναι και το σωστό.

Τον Αύγουστο του *1999*, μετονομάστηκε σε *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Δ*, και το _2006_ στο σημερινό του όνομα _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_. Δούλεψε στις γραμμές της Κέρκυρας για τα περισσότερα του χρόνια, στις γραμμές Ρίου - Αντίρριου και στην Θάσο, και τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Μυτιλήνη, για την Costar Lines από το 2006 και για την NEL Lines από το 2011.

Μιας και τόσο από τις επισκέψεις του στη ΝΕΖ του Πειραιά όσο και από την Μυτιλήνη το έχουμε δει σε αρκετές φωτογραφίες, να το δούμε σε δύο (χαμηλής ανάλυσης) από το _2005 στη Θάσο_ ως _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Δ_.

01.jpg
_Πηγή : picasa - Χρήστης : Martina_

----------


## pantelis2009

Να συμπληρώσω το φίλο Γιώργο ότι και σαν *KATRINΕ D* ήταν το 2004 στο ΡΙΟ, όπως φαίνετε στο #29.

----------


## despo

Μάλιστα, σήμερα έμαθα οτι έχει δουλέψει και στη Θάσο. Αρα, έχει 'θητεύσει' σε όλα σχεδόν τα μέρη μας !

----------


## CORFU

Tο πλοιο ειχε υποστη μεγαλη μετασκευη-επιμηκυνση και αλλαγη μηχανων

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G στις 12-04-2013 όπως φαινόταν στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ που βρίσκετε, φωτογραφημένο απο το Άνω Πέραμα.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 60 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κωνσταντίνος G πριν 20-25 λεπτά ξεκίνησε απο το μόλο της ΔΕΗ με τη βοήθεια των Ρ/Κ Ατλας και Μεγαλόχαρη 6 και πάει ....μάλλον για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## despo

Ετσι ακριβώς φίλε Παντελή και εγω σήμερα το είδα στη δεξαμενή, απ'όπου μάλλον θα φύγει αυριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καμιά φωτο;;;;;; δεν παίζει;;;;;;

----------


## despo

Είχα μαζί μου την φωτογραφική, αλλά δυστυχώς εκείνη την ώρα άρχισε να συννεφιάζει και το αποτέλεσμα σίγουρα θα ήταν άσχημο, αφου μέσα στη δεξαμενή ο φωτισμός λιγοστεύει ακόμα πιο πολύ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πειράζει φίλε μου, εσύ να είσαι καλά. Κάποιος άλλος.......μπορεί να το έβγαλε. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και με την βοήθεια των Ρ/Κ γυρίζει στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το  ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G στις 9-5-2013 όταν έκανε τον δεξαμενισμό του.


ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ 9-5-2013 01.gif ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ 9-5-2013 02.gif

----------


## avvachrist

Είχε το όνομα Ιφιγένεια στο Ρίο πριν πάρει το Αικατερίνη Δ ή το μπερδεύω με κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μπερδεύεις με _κάποιο άλλο_.

----------


## avvachrist

Χμμμ... Μάλιστα... Ρωτάω όμως γιατί έχω ένα εισιτήριο από εκείνη την εποχή από το Ιφιγένεια αλλά το όνομα είναι σβησμένο με σφραγίδα με νέο όνομα Αικατερίνη Δ. Περίεργα πράγματα... Πρέπει να δω που το έχω αυτό το εισιτήριο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καθόλου "περίεργα πράγματα". Κατ' αρχάς λες ότι έχεις εισιτήριο από εκείνη την εποχή χωρίς όμως να διευκρινίζεις ποιά εποχή. Μπορώ όμως να υποθέσω ότι μιλάς για το 1999 - 2000. Το σημερινό ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Δ τον Αύγουστο 1999. Κάπου τότε, ίσως ταυτόχρονα ίσως λίγο αργότερα σταμάτησε οριστικά το ΙΦΙΓΕΝΕΙΑ από την γραμμή του Ρίου (διαγράφηκε οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον Ιούλιο 2000).

Πολύ απλά λοιπόν, υπήρχαν τυπωμένα εισιτήρια με το όνομα ενός πλοίου (ΙΦΙΓΕΝΕΙΑ) το οποίο είχε σταματήσει πλέον, στα οποία σβήστηκε το όνομα και από πάνω γράφτηκε το όνομα άλλου πλοίου. Ή ακόμα πιό απλά, μπορεί την ημέρα που πέρασες, να μην υπήρχαν στο πρακτορείο ή να είχαν τελειώσει τα εισιτήρια με το όνομα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Δ και να πήραν άλλα που είχαν το όνομα του ΙΦΙΓΕΝΕΙΑ. Που είναι το περίεργο, και πως αλήθεια μπορούμε από ένα σβησμένο όνομα σε ένα εισιτήριο, σε μία γραμμή με πολλά φέρρυ, να υποθέσουμε καν ότι ήταν το προηγούμενο όνομα του ίδιου πλοίου ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι γίνεται με το καραβάκι ??? Τώρα θα μου πεις ΝΕΛ είναι αυτή, που να ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται..... Μπήκαμε πλέον στο καλοκαιράκι και σε λίγες ημέρες συμπληρώνει ούτε ένα ούτε δύο αλλά τέσσερις ολάκερους μήνες παραμονής του στο Κερατσίνι. Τόσο πολύ έχει πέσει η κίνηση στη Μυτιλήνη ώστε να μην το βιάζονται να επιστρέψει σε δρομολόγια ???

----------


## MYTILENE

Ακούστηκε έναρξη δρομολογίων 17/06,βέβαια τπτ δεν είναι σίγουρο

----------


## despo

Εγω άκουσα για 21/6, πάντως έχει καθυστερήσει φέτος αρκετά το ξεκίνημά του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λέτε να το δούμε προς Μεσολόγγι ?

----------


## CORFU

Ξερεις κατι???

----------


## Appia_1978

Για την πατρίδα του Γιώργου;  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G όταν στις 25-05-2011 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ, έβαζε τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ. Τώρα άραγε έκανε τίποτε εργασίες ή απλά καθετε.
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 26 25-05-2011.jpg

----------


## captain Stratis

φιλε παντελη ωραια φωτογραφια !

----------


## captain Stratis

ξερει κανεις τι θα κανει το πλοιο?
Μεσολογγι ? πως και γιατι ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Λέτε να το δούμε προς Μεσολόγγι ?


Μιλάς για την "υπό συζήτησιν εδώ και χρόνια" γραμμή Μεσολόγγι - Κεφαλονιά - Ζάκυνθος ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο - ρόλο ??? Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, να υπενθυμήσουμε ότι το 38χρονο _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ δεν μπορεί βάσει του νόμου να εργαστεί σε εσωτερική γραμμή της χώρας ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ παρά μόνο ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ. Στη Μυτιλήνη μπορούσε και δούλευε ως (και) επιβατηγό γιατί έκανε "διεθνή" γραμμή (Ελλάδα - Τουρκία).

----------


## despo

Σωστά, αφου δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την ηλικία των πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου, μόνο στη γραμμή αυτή θα μπορεί να δουλέψει ως και επιβατηγό, αλλά απ' ό,τι δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν φαίνεται τίποτα στον ορίζοντα μετα 5 μήνες παραμονής στον Αγιο Γιώργη.

----------


## Appia_1978

> Μιλάς για την "υπό συζήτησιν εδώ και χρόνια" γραμμή Μεσολόγγι - Κεφαλονιά - Ζάκυνθος ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο - ρόλο ??? Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, να υπενθυμήσουμε ότι το 38χρονο _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ δεν μπορεί βάσει του νόμου να εργαστεί σε εσωτερική γραμμή της χώρας ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ παρά μόνο ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ. Στη Μυτιλήνη μπορούσε και δούλευε ως (και) επιβατηγό γιατί έκανε "διεθνή" γραμμή (Ελλάδα - Τουρκία).


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση. Μου είχε διεφύγει εντελώς αυτή η λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση (20 Ιουλίου) στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

----------


## sl500

> Στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση (20 Ιουλίου) στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.
Σημερα στις 1450 εμφανίστηκε το πλοίο στον δίαυλο του ναυστάθμου στις δεξαμενές Περαματος προς Ελευσίνα , όπου κατέπλευσε λίγο αργότερα.
Ασυνήθιστο δρομολόγιο . Ίσως το πλοίο έγινε Φ/Γ  ;

----------


## leo85

Είναι δίπλα από το ναυπηγείο του Σάββα.???????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο αυνήθιστο δρομολόγιο. Απλά το πλοίο μεθόρμισε από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ στην προβλήτα μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα, στη Βλύχα της Ελευσίνας. Αν μάλιστα "διαβάζω" σωστά τον χάρτη στο AIS, πρέπει να έχει πλαγιοδετήσει στην προβλήτα.

Υποθέτω πως αυτή η μεθόρμιση έγινε για φθηνότερα λιμανιάτικα, και οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι και πολύ καλό σημάδι για το όποιο μέλλον του πλοίου, τουλάχιστον με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## despo

> Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο αυνήθιστο δρομολόγιο. Απλά το πλοίο μεθόρμισε από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ στην προβλήτα μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα, στη Βλύχα της Ελευσίνας. Αν μάλιστα "διαβάζω" σωστά τον χάρτη στο AIS, πρέπει να έχει πλαγιοδετήσει στην προβλήτα.
> 
> Υποθέτω πως αυτή η μεθόρμιση έγινε για φθηνότερα λιμανιάτικα, και οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι και πολύ καλό σημάδι για το όποιο μέλλον του πλοίου, τουλάχιστον με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ.


Σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό σημάδι για το μέλλον του πλοίου, αν και είχα ακούσει απο Αξιωματικό που δούλευε στο πλοίο, οτι δεν πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει όσο δεν υπάρχει στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης πλοίο της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή..."

_Βλύχα Ελευσίνας_
01.jpg
_12 Οκτ. 2013_

Το όμορφο πλοίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει παροπλισμένο και έρημο στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας, μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα και πλαγιοδετημμένο στο μικρό εφοδιαστικό ARISTO (πρώην AEGEAN II, IMO 6606222) το οποίο σχετικά πρόσφατα πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό.
_
Βλύχα Ελευσίνας_
02.jpg
_12 Οκτ. 2013_

----------


## captain Stratis

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες πραγματι ειναι πολυ ομορφο πλοιο για τα χρονακια του και δειχνει πολυ καλοσυντηρημενο ! ελπιζω να το ξαναδουμε να δουλευει ! αν καποιος ξερει κατι ας ενημερωσει .

----------


## despo

photo4 001despo (3).jpgΜε την ελπίδα να το ξαναδούμε σε λειτουργία, εδώ σε ένα απο τα τελευταία του δρομολόγια φέτος, φωτογραφημένο στο Δικελί.

----------


## opelmanos

> photo4 001despo (3).jpgΜε την ελπίδα να το ξαναδούμε σε λειτουργία, εδώ σε ένα απο τα τελευταία του δρομολόγια φέτος, φωτογραφημένο στο Δικελί.


Μα δεν έκανε δρομολόγια φέτος

----------


## despo

Οχι, έκανε -σίγουρα- δρομολόγια μέχρι τελος Ιανουαρίου 2013, για αυτό το λόγο γράφω για φετεινή φωτογραφία. Γύρω στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου ήρθε στον Πειραιά και δεν ξανάφυγε ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου από την Βλύχα Ελευσίνας, όπου έχει ήδη κλείσει πεντάμηνο συνεχούς παραμονής.

IMG_0422.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

ΨΙΛΟ-ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ οτι ενδέχεται να το δρομολογήσει εταιρεία-που δραστηριοποιείτε στην γραμμή Μυτιλήνη-Αιβαλί- στη γραμμή που ήτανε.Δεν το πιστεύω και πολύ αλλά ακούγεται .

----------


## leo85

Εγώ που πέρασα προ ημερών δεν είχε καθόλου κίνηση, Θα δείξει!!!!!

ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ28-2-2014.gif

----------


## nikos.man

P3150787.jpgP3150784.jpgΤο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ χθες 15/3/2014.Αν μην τι άλλο από τα ποιό όμορφα ΕΓ/ΟΓ (παντοφλάκια)που έχω δεί.Παρ'όλη την ηλικία του κρατιέται καλά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να πω την αλήθεια μου την λέξη .....παντοφλάκια (!!!) για πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Ναι, τα ανοιχτού τύπου μονής κατεύθυνσης τα λέμε παντόφλες εδώ και δεκαετίες (λόγω του σχήματος τους), και "παντοφλίτσα" αποκαλούμε πολλές φορές τις μικρές παντόφλες μήκους π.χ. 30 - 40 μέτρων. Αλλά να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη "παντοφλάκια" και πολύ περισσότερο όταν αναφερόμαστε σε πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου των διαστάσεων του ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ  (72m X 16m), ε όπως και να το κάνουμε ακούγεται .....κάπως.

Φιλικά.

----------


## nikos.man

Εντάξει έχεις δίκιο.
Λάθος χρήση υποκοριστικού!

----------


## superfast v

> Για να πω την αλήθεια μου την λέξη .....παντοφλάκια (!!!) για πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Ναι, τα ανοιχτού τύπου μονής κατεύθυνσης τα λέμε παντόφλες εδώ και δεκαετίες (λόγω του σχήματος τους), και "παντοφλίτσα" αποκαλούμε πολλές φορές τις μικρές παντόφλες μήκους π.χ. 30 - 40 μέτρων. Αλλά να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη "παντοφλάκια" και πολύ περισσότερο όταν αναφερόμαστε σε πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου των διαστάσεων του ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ  (72m X 16m), ε όπως και να το κάνουμε ακούγεται .....κάπως.


Μηπως ξερετε ποιος ηταν ο Κωνσταντινος Γ(αμα) απο τον οποιο πηρε το ονομα του το πλοιο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oπου Γ.  Γυφτοπουλος το επιθετο του προηγουμενου ιδιοκτητη

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Oπου Γ.  Γυφτοπουλος το επιθετο του προηγουμενου ιδιοκτητη


Δηλ ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης λεγόταν Κωνσταντίνος Γυφτόπουλος?Τώρα που πέρασε στα χέρια της ΝΕΛ γιατί παρέμεινε το Γ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μία τόσο μικρή αλλαγή στο όνομα μπορεί να κρύβει γραφειοκρατικές δουλειές (λιμεναρχεία, αλλαγή ονόματος στα σωστικά )και πολύτιμες ημέρες καθυστέρησης. Τέτοιο παράδειγμα αποτελεί το Έλλη Τ. όταν πέρασε στα χέρια της Cretan Lines. Μπορεί το όνομα να μην ταίριαζε στην φιλοσοφία της νέας εταιρείας, όμως βιάζονταν να βγει το ταχύτερο δυνατό στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## kalypso

χρόνια πολλά στο συμπαθές καραβάκι
1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ίδια θέση -και εξωτερική κατάσταση- το πλοίο στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας. Σήμερα όμως που πέρασα από εκεί, παρατήρησα κάποια κίνηση. Συγκεκριμμένα, στην προβλήτα δίπλα στο πλοίο, υπήρχαν δύο μεγάλοι σιδερένιοι κάδοι γεμάτοι παλιά πράγματα (στρώματα, παλιές καρέκλες, χαλασμένα σωστικά, και διάφορα άλλα) τα οποία προερχόντουσαν όλα βέβαια από το πλοίο μιας και το δεκάλεπτο που παρέμεινα σχεδόν εκεί δύο άνθρωποι (μέλη πληρώματος, εργάτες ???) συνέχιζαν το έργο της .....τροφοδότησης των κάδων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα όμως που πέρασα από εκεί, παρατήρησα κάποια κίνηση.


Τελικά το "ξεσκαρτάρισμα" που είχα δει κάπου αποσκοπούσε. Από χθες το βράδυ το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ βρίσκεται στη ράδα του Πειραιά, με διαδοχική παρέα τα ρυμουλκά ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XVII και ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ X του Σπανόπουλου και αργά σήμερα το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Λυμπουσάκη. Λογικά δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρωμα στο πλοίο, και άιντε να δούμε για που προορίζεται........

IMG_0489.jpg
_Ράδα Πειραιά - 2/6/2014_

----------


## despo

> Τελικά το "ξεσκαρτάρισμα" που είχα δει κάπου αποσκοπούσε. Από χθες το βράδυ το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ βρίσκεται στη ράδα του Πειραιά, με διαδοχική παρέα τα ρυμουλκά ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XVII και ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ X του Σπανόπουλου και αργά σήμερα το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Λυμπουσάκη. Λογικά δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρωμα στο πλοίο, και άιντε να δούμε για που προορίζεται........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 156784
> _Ράδα Πειραιά - 2/6/2014_


Με ρυμουλκά γύρω του, δεν νομίζω να έχει ... καλό προορισμό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε το _ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ_ από την ράδα, και μιας και δεν άφησε "στο πόδι του" αντικαταστάτη ρυμουλκό, υποθέτω πως "τραβά" πίσω του το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_. Αυτήν την ώρα βορειοανατολικά της Αίγινας, με προορισμό....... "OPEN SEA". Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε εννοείται............

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ νωρίς το πρωί παραδόθηκε από το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ μεσοπέλαγα στο τουρκικό ρυμουλκό HOROZ (ΙΜΟ 7610830). Ρυμουλκό και ρυμουλκούμενο βρίσκονται αυτήν ώρα ανατολικά των Κυθήρων με προορισμό (υποθέτω ενδιάμεσο) την _Ταγγέρη_ στο Μαρόκο. Θα πιθανολογήσω ότι τελικός προορισμός του πλοίου θα είναι η δυτική Αφρική (Ισημερινή Γουινέα - Καμερούν).

Να υπενθυμίσω τέλος ότι με τον ίδιο τρόπο (ρυμουλκούμενες) για τον ίδιο πιθανολογούμενο προορισμό (πρώτα Μαρόκο και κατόπιν Ισ. Γουινέα - Καμερούν) φύγανε πολλές παντόφλες μας τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## despo

Οπότε ένα ακόμα πλοίο/μια όμορφη παντόφλα μας αποχαιρετά οριστικά. Στη γραμμή Μυτιλήνης - Δικελί που έκανε τελευταία τα πήγαινε αρκετά καλά, ομως με τα προβλήματα της εταιρείας του το μοναδικό Ελληνικό πλοίο, αν και δεν στηρίχτηκε οσο έπρεπε, τελικά αποχώρησε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε despo. Άλλη μία παντόφλα μας κούνησε το μαντήλι. 
Δυστυχώς το να στηρίξεις ένα Ελληνικό πλοίο .....είναι ασύμφορο, ενώ να το πουλήσης και να τα βάλεις στην τσέπη είναι καλύτερο. Βλέπεις ακολουθούν τα χνάρια των ....μεγάλων σ' αυτό το Κράτος. Τα ξεπουλάνε όλα σε Κινέζους, Άραβες κτλ. και στέλνουν τους εφοπληστές να κάνουν πλοία εκεί, για να πάρουν τις μίζες τους. Έτσι τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία πεθαίνουν, αλλά δεν τους νοιάζει.
Ας δούμε το  ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G όταν στις 15-06-2011 ήταν μέσα στον Πειραιά. Του εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 38 15-06-2011.jpg

----------


## captain Stratis

Μεγαλη αληθεια οτι δεν το στηριξαν το βαπορακι!
Για μενα εφυγε και η τελευταια ομορφη παραδοσιακη παντοφλα καλο ταξιδι!

----------


## despo

> Έτσι είναι φίλε despo. Άλλη μία παντόφλα μας κούνησε το μαντήλι. 
> Δυστυχώς το να στηρίξεις ένα Ελληνικό πλοίο .....είναι ασύμφορο, ενώ να το πουλήσης και να τα βάλεις στην τσέπη είναι καλύτερο. Βλέπεις ακολουθούν τα χνάρια των ....μεγάλων σ' αυτό το Κράτος. Τα ξεπουλάνε όλα σε Κινέζους, Άραβες κτλ. και στέλνουν τους εφοπληστές να κάνουν πλοία εκεί, για να πάρουν τις μίζες τους. Έτσι τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία πεθαίνουν, αλλά δεν τους νοιάζει.
> Ας δούμε το  ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G όταν στις 15-06-2011 ήταν μέσα στον Πειραιά. Του εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια.
> 
> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 38 15-06-2011.jpg


Φιλε Παντελή γραφεις μεγάλες αλήθειες και συνυπογράφω. Με την ευκαιρία, χαίρομαι πραγματικά που βλέπω να έχεις επανέλθει μετα μια μεγάλη περίοδο αποχής σου και να εισαι πάντα καλά !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μπορεί η όμορφη παντοφλίτσα να μας άφησε, όμως θα την θυμόμαστε μέσα από όμορφα στιγμιότυπα. Εδώ δύο βιντεάκια που ψάρεψα στο διδίκτυο.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wleFukUyUwA  ,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNVPy1T4ras

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ νωρίς το πρωί παραδόθηκε από το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ μεσοπέλαγα στο τουρκικό ρυμουλκό HOROZ (ΙΜΟ 7610830). Ρυμουλκό και ρυμουλκούμενο βρίσκονται αυτήν ώρα ανατολικά των Κυθήρων με προορισμό (υποθέτω ενδιάμεσο) την _Ταγγέρη_ στο Μαρόκο.


Από το Μαρόκο και το λιμάνι της Ταγγέρης εκπέμπει πλέον σήμα στο AIS το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_, με το ίδιο όνομα ακόμα, Ελληνική σημαία μέχρι και τον ....προορισμό (Mytilene - Piraeus). Έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί εκεί ρυμουλκούμενο από το HOROZ, και στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού παραδόθηκε σε τοπικό ρυμουλκό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Θα πιθανολογήσω ότι τελικός προορισμός του πλοίου θα είναι η δυτική Αφρική (Ισημερινή Γουινέα - Καμερούν).
> 
> Να υπενθυμίσω τέλος ότι με τον ίδιο τρόπο (ρυμουλκούμενες) για τον ίδιο πιθανολογούμενο προορισμό (πρώτα Μαρόκο και κατόπιν Ισ. Γουινέα - Καμερούν) φύγανε πολλές παντόφλες μας τα τελευταία χρόνια.


Να επιβεβαιώσω ότι τελικός προορισμός του πλοίου, είναι η Ισημερινή Γουινέα. Το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ πουλήθηκε στη _SOMAGEC_ (μεγάλη τεχνική εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως σε αυτή τη χώρα της Δ. Αφρικής) και για την οποία δουλεύουν αρκετές ακόμα παλιές μας παντόφλες (ΠΩΛ, ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι και IV, ΚΛΙΒΕΛΑΝΤ, ΑΙΑΣ, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ, ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ, ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ, ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ και άλλες).

Το πλοίο -που αναχώρησε από την Ταγγέρη- βρίσκεται από χθες τη νύχτα στην Tarfaya, το νοτιότερο λιμάνι του Μαρόκου απέναντι από τα Κανάρια νησιά, όπου ρυμουλκήθηκε -ή τουλάχιστον συνοδεύτηκε ως εκεί- από το ρυμουλκό UREKA 7 (IMO 7514189) της ίδιας εταιρείας (_SOMAGEC Eguatorial Guinea_).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να επιβεβαιώσω ότι τελικός προορισμός του πλοίου, είναι η Ισημερινή Γουινέα. Το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ πουλήθηκε στη _SOMAGEC_ (μεγάλη τεχνική εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως σε αυτή τη χώρα της Δ. Αφρικής) και για την οποία δουλεύουν αρκετές ακόμα παλιές μας παντόφλες (ΠΩΛ, ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι και IV, ΚΛΙΒΕΛΑΝΤ, ΑΙΑΣ, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ, ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ, ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ, ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ και άλλες).
> 
> Το πλοίο -που αναχώρησε από την Ταγγέρη- βρίσκεται από χθες τη νύχτα στην Tarfaya, το νοτιότερο λιμάνι του Μαρόκου απέναντι από τα Κανάρια νησιά, όπου ρυμουλκήθηκε -ή τουλάχιστον συνοδεύτηκε ως εκεί- από το ρυμουλκό UREKA 7 (IMO 7514189) της ίδιας εταιρείας (_SOMAGEC Eguatorial Guinea_).


Αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά της Μαυριτανίας στη δυτική Αφρική, ρυμουλκούμενο με πορεία νότια και προορισμό το Κογκό (από το ίδιο ρυμουλκό που το είχε οδηγήσει τον περασμένο Ιούλιο στο λιμάνι Tarfaya του Μαρόκου). Εκπέμπει μάλιστα στο AIS με νέο όνομα το _ELOBEY XII_ αλλά χωρίς ένδειξη της νέας του σημαίας. Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, το όνομα _ELOBEY_ (με την συνοδεία αρίθμησης) το χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία _SOMAGEC_ σε όλες τις παντόφλες που έχει αγοράσει ανά καιρούς από την χώρα μας.

Να παρακαλέσω να μετονομαστεί το θέμα σε _Elobey XII [Κωνσταντίνος Γ, Αικατερίνη Π, Αικατερίνη Δ]_, και να μεταφερθεί στο _Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες)_.

----------


## andria salamis

το ειχα δει,στην Ελευσίνα,αλλα δεν ειχα πάρει χαμπάρι αυτήν την αναχώρηση,ευχαριστώ για την ενημερωση.

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα το πλοιο πλησιαζει στο dakar metaxythta 6.5 kai poreia181.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G φωτογραφημένο στις  20-01-2012 από το φίλο SELIM SAN (δεν ξέρω που). Κάποτε μας έστελνε φωτο ......τώρα μας ξέχασε και αυτός. 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλήρωμα και το πλοίο.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 43 20-01-2012 (SELIM SAN).jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Ας δούμε το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G φωτογραφημένο στις  20-01-2012 από το φίλο SELIM SAN (δεν ξέρω που). Κάποτε μας έστελνε φωτο ......τώρα μας ξέχασε και αυτός. 
> Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλήρωμα και το πλοίο.
> 
> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  G 43 20-01-2012 (SELIM SAN).jpg


Το λιμάνι του Δικελί είναι εδώ το οποίο βρίσκεται απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο της Μυτιλήνης

----------


## dionisos

> Μπορεί η όμορφη παντοφλίτσα να μας άφησε, όμως θα την θυμόμαστε μέσα από όμορφα στιγμιότυπα. Εδώ δύο βιντεάκια που ψάρεψα στο διδίκτυο.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wleFukUyUwA , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNVPy1T4ras


Φιλε ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ νομιζω οτι ειναι το DIKILI στην τουρκια απεναντι απο την λεσβο οπως εχει γραψει ο φιλος ΚΑΡΑΒΟΦΑΝΑΤΙΚΟΣ μετα δυο βιντεακια

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για την απάντηση.

----------


## despo

Σωστά, είναι το λιμάνι του Δικελί. Αλλωστε εχω ηδη δημοσιεύσει μια φωτογραφία σε ένα απο τα τελευταία δρομολόγιά του :Single Eye:

----------


## despo

Ας θυμηθούμε το πλοίο σε ένα απο τα τελευταία του ταξείδια στη γραμμή.

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε που μας έδιξες αυτό το ωραίο βίντεο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχουμε γράψει σε προηγούμενα ποστ για το νέο όνομα του πλοίου, το _ELOBEY XII_, και έχουμε αναφερθεί στο ότι το ίδιο όνομα (με διαφορετική βέβαια κάθε φορά αρίθμηση) έχει δώσει η εταιρία SOMAGEC σε όλες τις παντόφλες που έχει αγοράσει ανά καιρούς από την χώρα μας.

Μέχρι σήμερα όμως, αυτό το όνομα ELOBEY (..), το είχαμε δει γραμμένο σε ...πλώρες μόνο σε φωτογραφίες (και στις περιπτώσεις του ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ και ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ από το AIS), και έτσι είχαμε ταυτοποιήσει αριθμητικά τις πρώην παντόφλες μας. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων, οι πρώην παντόφλες μας εμφανιζόντουσαν με το ίδιο όνομα που είχαν και στην χώρα μας, και υπό άγνωστη σημαία, γεγονός βέβαια που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφειλόταν στο ότι οι νέοι πλοιοκτήτες στην Αφρική δεν είχαν και .....πολυνοιαστεί να δηλώσουν τα νέα τους στοιχεία.

To ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ λοιπόν, αποτελεί την πρώτη και μοναδική μας παντόφλα της SOMAGEC η οποία αναφέρεται στις διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων πλοίων με το νέο της όνομα και τα νέα της στοιχεία, τα οποία και βλέπουμε από το έγκυρο _equasis.org_.

_IMO number : 8329919
Name of ship :         ELOBEY XII    (since 01/10/2014)
Call Sign :      3CA01
Gross tonnage :       997     (since 01/04/2006)
Type of ship : Passenger Ship         (during 1975)
Year of build :          1975
Flag :  Equatorial Guinea      (since 01/10/2014)
Status of ship :        In Service/Commission        (during 1975)
Last update :  05/05/2015
Ship manager & Registered owner :      RPTD SOLD UNDISCLOSED INTEREST        Unknown.      during 10/2014

Name of ship
ELOBEY XII              since 01/10/2014
Konstantinos G         since 01/05/2006

Flag
Equatorial Guinea      since 01/10/2014
St.Kitts and Nevis     since 01/06/2014_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο σπάνιες φωτό του πλοίου ως _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Δ_, από τα χρόνια που δούλευε στην χώρα μας. Στην πρώτη φτάνοντας στο Αντίρριο, _Σεπτέμβριος 1999_, μόλις έχοντας κατέβει από την Κέρκυρα στην γραμμή της Πελοποννήσου.

AndrezinhoSangueBom_flickr_Antirrio_09-1999.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - AndrezinhoSangueBom_flickr_

Στην δεύτερη, από το σύντομο περασμά της από την γραμμή της Θάσου. Αναχώρηση από την Σκάλα Πρίνου, _Ιούνιος 2005_.

hvacaloumis_flickr_Skala Prinos_06-2005.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - hvacaloumis_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με το πρώτο του όνομα, το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π_, το είχα δει το πλοίο σε μία και μοναδική φωτό του φίλου Αντώνη Μώλου από την Ηγουμενίτσα. Άλλη μία λοιπόν σπανιοτάτη και ωραιοτάτη, πάλι ως _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π_ του Παναγιωτάκη, _για πρώτη φορά από την Κέρκυρα_ (κλικ για μεγέθυνση).

----------


## sotiris97

Φίλε Νεκτάριε(npapad) μήπως υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τους Lloyd's Register  στην αρχική του μορφή ως Αικατερίνη Δ??....διαστάσεις ,μηχανές.....????

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε Νεκτάριε(npapad) μήπως υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τους Lloyd's Register  στην αρχική του μορφή ως Αικατερίνη Δ??....διαστάσεις ,μηχανές.....????


Θα κοιτάξω αύριο το απόγευμα φίλε Σωτήρη και θα επανέλθω !

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε Νεκτάριε(npapad) μήπως υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τους Lloyd's Register  στην αρχική του μορφή ως Αικατερίνη Δ??....διαστάσεις ,μηχανές.....????


Δυστυχώς κανένα από τα directories που έχω στην κατοχή μου (Lloyd's, GSD, Skolarikos) δεν αναφέρει στοιχεία μηχανών και διαστάσεις για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Τα συγκεκριμένα πεδία είναι κενά (σε όλη τη διάρκεια της καριέρας του). Από τo marinetraffic βλέπουμε τώρα ότι έχει διαστάσεις 72 m X 16 m. Το μόνο που αναφέρει το GSD για το πλοίο είναι "double bottom - double skin sides". Ξέρει κανείς αν ήταν συνηθισμένο αυτό σε πλοία αυτής της ηλικίας ?

----------


## CORFU

Επειδη ειχα δουλεψει για λιγο σε αυτο το πλοιο οταν ηταν Κερκυρα θυμαμαι οτι ειχαμε αλλαξει μηχανεs και ειχαμε βαλει 2 General Electric τεραστιεsΘυμαμαι ειχαν διπλα turbo και ηταν V αλλα δεν μπορω να θυμηθω αν ηταν v10 η v12 
Η αλλαγη εγινε αναμεσα απο 1995 με 1996

----------


## sotiris97

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως φίλε corfu αν πρόκειται για general electric οι χαμηλές στροφές που ταξίδευε κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού...μάλιστα είχα δει ένα βίντεο από την θητεία του στη γραμμή Μυτιλήνη-Τουρκία  που ταξίδευε με 250 στροφές αν προκειταν για δίχρονη(πράγμα που το απεκλεια ) οπότε κατέληγα σε 4χρονη  δηλαδή στις 500 στροφές(4 χρόνοι άρα Χ2 οι στροφές)...
Ψάχνοντας τώρα στο internet βρήκα v12 μόνο με  διπλά turbo...αλλά στις 1000 στροφές περίπου όλα τα μοντέλα...βέβαια είναι 4χρονες όλες...αλλά  υπήρχαν και 2χρονες από τις εν λόγω μηχανές....αυτές ενσωματωνονταν κατά κύριο λόγω σε τρένα(locomotives)..
Γνωρίζεις μήπως ιπποδύναμη στο  περίπου και τι τελική έβγαζε το βαπόρι ή τι μάρκα είχε πριν αλλάξει??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το μόνο που αναφέρει το GSD για το πλοίο είναι  "double bottom - double skin sides". Ξέρει κανείς αν ήταν συνηθισμένο  αυτό σε πλοία αυτής της ηλικίας ?


To "double bottom" το καταλαβαίνω, το "double skin sides"....... το υποψιάζομαι . Παντόφλα του 1975, το βρίσκω πάρα πολύ δύσκολο έως και απίθανο να ήταν εξ αρχής κατασκευασμένη με αυτές τις προδιαγραφές. Το πιθανότερο είναι να "προσετέθησαν" κατά την πρώτη μετασκευή, η οποία όπως μπορούμε να φανταστούμε από την μετέπειτα εικόνα του, αλλά και το παλαιότερο ποστ του φίλου CORFU ήταν και μεγάλη και εντυπωσιακή. 




> Tο πλοιο ειχε υποστη μεγαλη μετασκευη-επιμηκυνση και αλλαγη μηχανων


Δυστυχώς όμως για το συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο, δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως φωτογραφία με την αρχική του μορφή, και (πολύ περιέργως για τα τόσα χρόνια που δούλεψε στο βόρειο Ιόνιο) μόνο δύο κατόπιν μετασκευής, μία από την Κέρκυρα (ποστ Νο 213) και μία από την Ηγουμενίτσα (ποστ Νο 25).

Κάτι όμως που ελάχιστα έχει αναφερθεί στο παρόν θέμα, είναι η δεύτερη μετασκευή που είχε δεχτεί το πλοίο, την άνοιξη του _2006_ στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα, όταν και είχε μετονομαστεί από ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Δ σε ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ. Μετασκευή μεγάλη, και καθόλου..... "ψιλό" όπως είχε γραφτεί πριν πολλά χρόνια στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος, 




> Το νεο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοιχτου τυπου εφυγε την Παρασκευη το απογευμα απο το Περαμα (Ναυπηγεια Καννελου) οπου εκανε μια ψιλομετασκευη και διαφορες αλλες εργασιες και εφτασε το Σαββατο στην Μυτιληνη.


αφού εκτός από το καμπούνι που κατασκευάστηκε, τις μπροστινές σκάλες επιβατών και την προσθήκη των δύο φουγάρων, όλη η υπερκατασκευή ανέβηκε πιό ψηλά (περίπου μισό μέτρο ???) ώστε να μπορούν να χωράνε ψηλότερα φορτηγά στο σκεπασμένο μέρος του γκαράζ (δείτε στο ποστ 212 φωτό από το Ρίο πριν την δεύτερη μετασκευή και παρατηρήστε το ύψος της νταλίκας).

Από εκείνη την δεύτερη μετασκευή του _2006_, η παρακάτω μοναδική φωτογραφία, με το πλοίο στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα. Διακρίνουμε ότι έχει αφαιρεθεί το Π στην πλώρη για να αντικατασταθεί από το καμπούνι, τις προσθήκες στα πλαινά του πλοίου για να "σηκωθεί" η υπερκατασκευή, καθώς και την αφαίρεση των παραπέτων στο μπροστινό μέρος του ντεκ σαλονιού για να τοποθετηθούν οι νέες σκάλες επιβατών.

April 2006_Kanellou Perama_Files Frantzi.jpg

Η φωτό προέρχεται από το αρχείο του καλού φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή, και είναι ......ξώφαλτση (!!!), υπό την έννοια ότι άλλο θέμα ήταν το κυρίως της φωτογραφίας, και το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Δ - ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ φαινόταν στο φόντο της.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αλλά  υπήρχαν και 2χρονες από τις εν λόγω μηχανές....αυτές ενσωματωνονταν κατά κύριο λόγω σε τρένα(locomotives)..


 Υπάρχουν κ μαριναρισμένες μηχανές τραίνων.

----------


## CORFU

Εδώ μπορούμε να το δούμε στην αρχική του μορφή 
4010BB5C-49F0-446C-BA90-0C5FB97BB10B.jpeg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι αυτό που δικαίως λένε, πως μιά εικόνα χαρακτηρίζεται κυρίως από το θέμα της, και δευτερευόντως από την τεχνική αρτιότητα της (φωτεινότητα, κάδρο, ψηλή ή χαμηλή ανάλυση κ.λ.π.).

Εικόνα ντοκουμέντο φίλε CORFU το screenshot που μας παρέθεσες, η μοναδική απεικόνιση του πλοίου στην πρώτη του μορφή, προ μετασκευών, εν έτει 1981. Παρατηρώ ότι η αρχική υπερκατασκευή παρέμεινε η ίδια, με επιμήκυνση της βέβαια προς την (νέα) μετέπειτα πρύμη. Δεν προστέθηκε δηλαδή κάποιο ντεκ, ούτε αλλάξανε οι γενικές της γραμμές. Ουσιαστικά, κατά την πρώτη μετασκευή, το πλοίο επιμηκύνθηκε σίγουρα με νέο τμήμα στην πρύμη του, πιθανόν και στο μπροστινό μέρος (ανοικτό γκαράζ), και πολύ πιθανόν να διαπλατύνθηκε και όλο το σκάφος (δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος από την παρατιθέμενη εικόνα).

Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Elobey XII [Κωνσταντίνος Γ, Αικατερίνη Π, Αικατερίνη Δ]*Τι να πεις γι' αυτό το μοντελάκι που το είχα βρει και φωτογραφίσει στο γραφείο του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη το 2007. Αναμνήσεις ωραίες. Για όλους τους φίλους του και πρέπει να υπάρχουν .....πάρα πολλοί.

KATRINE-P-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εικόνα ντοκουμέντο φίλε CORFU το screenshot που μας παρέθεσες, η μοναδική απεικόνιση του πλοίου στην πρώτη του μορφή, προ μετασκευών, εν έτει 1981.


Η πρώτη και σημαντικότερη μετασκευή (Rebuild) του πλοίου (υπήρξε και δεύτερη το _2006_), είχε γίνει το _1988_, σε σχέδια του αείμνηστου ναυπηγού Νικολάου Πετυχάκη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία (3 Απριλίου) του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Malabo (Ισημερινή Γουινέα). Διακρίνονται ακόμα τα ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY VI) και ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ (ΕLOBEY XIII).

T35XHW.jpg

----------

